# tarp repair



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Is there a place in se nodak that does tarp repair on ice houses?

There could be a place in oakes i have not checked around yet. I went out last night. Broke 2 poles on my ice house and the zipper, forgot a scoop shovel, brought 2 gloves of the same hand, my fiance's mother called me and proceded to talk for 20 mins right about the time the fish started to bite i missed at least 4 crappies, forgot matches to light the heater and the lantern. Oh and to top it off i ate some bad chinese food when i got home and threw up the whole night.

I still caught 10 crappies in 2 hours..... take that bad luck. :sniper:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like that was a nice adventure!!! At least you caught some fish to make it not that bad.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

looks like i have the tarp problem taken care of. I called otter and told them hat happened, the house is 2 weeks old. They told me to take pics send them and they would get me a new tarp.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

There is a place in moorhead that the guy there does some really good repairs on tarps and such things. Im blanking out on the name but its on first street north in moorhead right by burger time and boys ranch.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well hopefully i can get otter to replace it.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like you had a bad day!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gooseman678 said:


> There is a place in moorhead that the guy there does some really good repairs on tarps and such things. Im blanking out on the name but its on first street north in moorhead right by burger time and boys ranch.


Olson Custom Tarps

218-359-0800


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

talked to the otter rep and got a new tarp out of the deal!


----------

